# cleaning up old hex tile



## MICHAEL55 (May 10, 2009)

The 50-yr-old hex tile in my bathroom didn't weather our remodeling project too well. Because this bathroom was one of the few rooms left untouched, it was used as something like a utility closet for the duration. 
Now that the crew is gone, I can see this use didn't go over well with my old tile. 
I've been using a razor blade to scrape off what looks like drips of stain or polyurethane (they refinished some woodwork in there, but apparently didn't use a dropcloth). But how to get the splotches of dripped grout off? That's not coming off with my blade. Also, the whole thing just looks really dingy and stained. It never looked perfect, but the imperfection was of the "gives it character" sort. Now the imperfection is of the "wow, do you ever clean your floor?" sort. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Goof-off available at most hardware/paint stores> http://www.goof-off.com/


----------

